# Toxic as fuck stocks



## GHTD (Aug 30, 2020)

What are some of the most toxic, shitty stocks you can think of? I'm curious about making a list.

GE is one I can think of. Zombie company constantly selling off subsidiaries for capital, alongside being accused by the guy that brought down Bernie Madoff of massive accounting fraud.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Aug 30, 2020)

Sounds like you've come down with a case of Toxic Stock Syndrome.


----------



## Troonos (Aug 30, 2020)

Any company that introduces diversity initiatives or hires a diversity officer.


----------



## General Tug Boat (Aug 30, 2020)

I'd probably say anything associated with Carnival Cruise lines,  and this is just because of how toxic the shrimp is.   Gave me the runs so bad that I was shitting more blood than a whore at a Pakistani night club.


----------



## usernames can change now! (Aug 30, 2020)

Boeing


----------



## 160048 (Aug 30, 2020)

I started investing in the market after i was looking at wallstreetbets and i have only lost money, so basicly any retard stock they shill on there


----------



## usernames can change now! (Aug 30, 2020)

disky said:


> I started investing in the market after i was looking at wallstreetbets and i have only lost money, so basicly any retard stock they shill on there


you have managed to lose money during the most insane bullrun in modern history, inverse this guy


----------



## whatever I feel like (Aug 30, 2020)

All department stores. But, specifically, Macy's is on death's door right now and Rick Santilli (retard) is apparantly shilling it.


----------



## HumanHive (Aug 31, 2020)

whatever I feel like said:


> All department stores. But, specifically, Macy's is on death's door right now and Rick Santilli (retard) is apparantly shilling it.


Shorting should be straight up illegal.


----------



## usernames can change now! (Aug 31, 2020)

HumanHive said:


> Shorting should be straight up illegal.


shorting performs the important market function of dunking on laid off wagies


----------



## Xarpho (Aug 31, 2020)

whatever I feel like said:


> All department stores. But, specifically, Macy's is on death's door right now and Rick Santilli (retard) is apparantly shilling it.



The only thing that worries about Macy's is their plan to downsize/close a huge portion of their stores, which is a terrible long-range plan (and as for that, who knows?). As a company, it's healthier than Transformco (Sears) or JCPenney, but that isn't saying much.

GE is definitely a zombie at this point, it sold off all the assets people knew it for (NBC, appliances, lighting) and hasn't gone anywhere in years.


----------



## Baguette Child (Aug 31, 2020)

Xarpho said:


> it sold off all the assets people knew it for (NBC, appliances, lighting)



Wait, GE doesn't make appliances anymore? What the fuck do they even do then? Good lord, who would invest in an appliance and electronics company that no longer makes appliances or electronics?


----------



## usernames can change now! (Aug 31, 2020)

Baguette Child said:


> Wait, GE doesn't make appliances anymore? What the fuck do they even do then? Good lord, who would invest in an appliance and electronics company that no longer makes appliances or electronics?


Jet engines. Except they're worse at it than Pratt and Whitney or Rolls Royce.

t. owns RTX


----------



## crapstream (Aug 31, 2020)

CAPCOM CO. LTD is zombie as fuck.
This is the only news of this year:




			https://finance.yahoo.com/news/capcom-reportedly-soon-reveal-monster-040739639.html
		




> Capcom is reportedly working on a new _Monster Hunter_ game for the Nintendo Switch, according to a Capcom insider.
> 
> The new _Monster Hunter_ game will be revealed soon,
> 
> With Capcom reportedly working on a Nintendo Switch game that will run on the RE Engine, Dusk Golem ended speculations by claiming that _Resident Evil 7_, as well as the _Resident Evil 2_ and _Resident Evil 3_ remakes, will not be coming to the hybrid console.



and of course Boeing


----------



## Picklechu (Aug 31, 2020)

GE's a zombie, but one I've made a couple of hundred bucks off of for the past two years, so whatever. The stuff that GE has spun off, like Synchrony, has been doing fairly decently.

Lloyds and Barclays have been nothing but losses for me so far, although my overall gains are exponentially larger; even my Natwest holdings alone even them out.

J.C. Penney is also one, although, like with GE, I was able to make a decent amount off of it within the past couple of years.

Ford has just kind of existed for awhile. I don't think there's any risk of them just dying or anything, but it's just been chugging along on a gentle, downward trajectory. Same thing with Mazda, except I'd be less surprised if they just died off.


----------



## GHTD (Sep 1, 2020)

Picklechu said:


> GE's a zombie, but one I've made a couple of hundred bucks off of for the past two years, so whatever. The stuff that GE has spun off, like Synchrony, has been doing fairly decently.



I've got a put on GE right now. It's been up a bit, hoping it does well.



Picklechu said:


> Ford has just kind of existed for awhile. I don't think there's any risk of them just dying or anything, but it's just been chugging along on a gentle, downward trajectory. Same thing with Mazda, except I'd be less surprised if they just died off.



Didn't Ford own a huge stake in Mazda for a long time? It'd be curious if they bought into Mazda again.


----------



## CumDumpster (Sep 1, 2020)

Picklechu said:


> GE's a zombie, but one I've made a couple of hundred bucks off of for the past two years, so whatever. The stuff that GE has spun off, like Synchrony, has been doing fairly decently.


GE's much like RCA in terms of conusmer goods.  Third-parties just buy a license to slap their brand on Chinesium that's to be hocked on Americans.  Usually cordless landline phones or TVs.
However, RCA's build quality is all over the place as a consequence, but GE seems to license their brand out to third-parties that don't want to put out a crap product.


----------



## Picklechu (Sep 1, 2020)

GHTD said:


> I've got a put on GE right now. It's been up a bit, hoping it does well.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't Ford own a huge stake in Mazda for a long time? It'd be curious if they bought into Mazda again.


They did, and had a pretty extensive partnership with them; IIRC, they owned a third of Mazda. The partnership ended in 2015, and Mazda has one with Toyota now.


----------



## crapstream (Sep 22, 2020)

i want to add

GOLD - XAU

Since August gold been zombie dropping average of 1% per day making it the worst asset to watch in my portfolio, i hope this bitch do something soon because is boring to watch.


----------



## Reverend (Sep 22, 2020)

whatever I feel like said:


> All department stores. But, specifically, Macy's is on death's door right now and Rick Santilli (retard) is apparantly shilling it.



*Sears*    you can put that as a filter for anything in trading and save yourself the pain.


----------



## Skeletor (Sep 22, 2020)

disky said:


> I started investing in the market after i was looking at wallstreetbets



Good Lord, that’s a bad idea.


----------



## GentlemanFaggot (Sep 22, 2020)

Reverend said:


> *Sears*    you can put that as a filter for anything in trading and save yourself the pain.



What the fuck? Why is their stock still active? I thought they completely closed up?


----------



## Alrakkan (Sep 22, 2020)

crapstream said:


> i want to add
> 
> GOLD - XAU
> 
> Since August gold been zombie dropping average of 1% per day making it the worst asset to watch in my portfolio, i hope this bitch do something soon because is boring to watch.


I got told by a stock trader my dad knew that you buy up Gold when the economy is shitting itself, what gives?


----------



## usernames can change now! (Sep 22, 2020)

Alrakkan said:


> I got told by a stock trader my dad knew that you buy up Gold when the economy is shitting itself, what gives?



Gold is considered a hedge against both inflation and equity weakness, but if you look at the 2008 and 2020Q1 crises, gold shits the bed just as much in a global financial crisis as anything else

The value of gold is that dumb goldbugs think QE causes inflation (it doesn't) so they buy gold like clockwork whenever the Fed balance sheet expands


----------



## Alrakkan (Sep 22, 2020)

Kiwi FBI Liason said:


> The value of gold is that dumb goldbugs think QE causes inflation (it doesn't) so they buy gold like clockwork whenever the Fed balance sheet expands


I'm very sorry, I don't what QE is .


----------



## usernames can change now! (Sep 22, 2020)

Alrakkan said:


> I'm very sorry, I don't what QE is .


Quantitative Easing, aka "haha money printer go brrrr"

there is no money printer and it's not going brrrr, the truth is that QE is the Fed "buying" things (mostly treasuries but also mortgage bonds) from banks, in return for "bank reserves" which are nominally money but mostly sit there doing nothing

the THEORY is that banks will lend more if they have more reserves, therefore creating money; but by trading treasuries for bank reserves all you've done is change the name of the asset while leaving liabilities unchanged


----------



## Alrakkan (Sep 22, 2020)

Kiwi FBI Liason said:


> Quantitative Easing, aka "haha money printer go brrrr"
> 
> there is no money printer and it's not going brrrr, the truth is that QE is the Fed "buying" things (mostly treasuries but also mortgage bonds) from banks, in return for "bank reserves" which are nominally money but mostly sit there doing nothing
> 
> the THEORY is that banks will lend more if they have more reserves, therefore creating money; but by trading treasuries for bank reserves all you've done is change the name of the asset while leaving liabilities unchanged


Whenever someone talks to me about economics, even in terms taught at universities, it always feels like someone is trying to pitch a confidence scam. I can happily solve the Black-Scholes Equation, but how one derives it feels like one smooths over the agendas of the individuals at play.


----------



## malt ipecac (Sep 22, 2020)

Alrakkan said:


> Whenever someone talks to me about economics, even in terms taught at universities, it always feels like someone is trying to pitch a confidence scam. I can happily solve the Black-Scholes Equation, but how one derives it feels like one smooths over the agendas of the individuals at play.



It's a shame you've landed on dismissing economics entirely, but if your primary exposure to the subject has been fucks who think "economics" is a synonym for "finance" then you can't be faulted.

The interesting parts of economics have nothing to do with money, much less acting as if we can achieve predictive insights by pretending the economy is a physics problem and scaring people with calculus into thinking you're smart.


----------



## malt ipecac (Sep 22, 2020)

Kiwi FBI Liason said:


> Gold is considered a hedge against both inflation and equity weakness, but if you look at the 2008 and 2020Q1 crises, gold shits the bed just as much in a global financial crisis as anything else











						Gold Feb 21 (GC=F) Stock Price, News, Quote & History - Yahoo Finance
					

Find the latest Gold Feb 21 (GC=F) stock quote, history, news and other vital information to help you with your stock trading and investing.




					finance.yahoo.com
				




What are you talking about?



Kiwi FBI Liason said:


> The value of gold is that dumb goldbugs think QE causes inflation (it doesn't) so they buy gold like clockwork whenever the Fed balance sheet expands


Okay, Mr. Krugman.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Sep 22, 2020)

A former classmate convinced me to buy a penny stock that only ever went down.
The company is called Signature Devices Inc.
I've only ever lost money and I've had stock since like 2009.
At this point I may as well keep it just for shits and giggles.


----------



## GHTD (Sep 22, 2020)

GentlemanFaggot said:


> What the fuck? Why is their stock still active? I thought they completely closed up?



Sears still has 61 stores according to Wikipedia.

They aren't public anymore either. Slick Eddie took the company private went Sears Holdings went bankrupt, renaming it Transformco.


----------



## Alrakkan (Sep 23, 2020)

malt ipecac said:


> The interesting parts of economics have nothing to do with money, much less acting as if we can achieve predictive insights by pretending the economy is a physics problem and scaring people with calculus into thinking you're smart.


What do you think is the interesting part of economics, if it isn't the idea of many Midas Paradigms at your fingertips?


----------



## malt ipecac (Sep 23, 2020)

Alrakkan said:


> What do you think is the interesting part of economics, if it isn't the idea of many Midas Paradigms at your fingertips?


I think opportunity cost is one of the most meaningful concepts that is also under-applied by most people. It's an invaluable tool for thinking -- there are tradeoffs for _every choice you'll ever make_ -- but it is often relegated to the realm of a few exam questions or "one definition among many in a list of concepts."

To use an example from earlier posts in this thread: _Should I buy gold?_

The question you should ask is: _compared to what?_ If you spend your resources buying gold, you won't be able to use those resources on something else. So, with your personal values/goals ("preferences") in mind, what do you think would be the best ("highest expected utility") use of those resources that you would give up to buy gold?

In the United States in September 2020, if your goal is to purchase Christmas presents this year for loved ones, spending your money on gold is dumb. The value of gold varies comparably to major fiat currencies, and when you factor in transaction costs (another tremendously important concept that receives not enough attention) you're probably looking at a slightly negative return on your investment. Instead of buying gold, you could just keep that money in a savings account (what any normal person would do) or invest in some safe, short-term holding that might yield enough to ever-so-slightly outpace inflation (what a fictional character from a textbook might consider).

In Germany in September 1923, the equation is markedly (ha ha!) different due to hyperinflation. In this case, your goal might reasonably be to get your money converted the fuck away from Marks as soon as humanly possible. Your country, and for that matter the world, do not appear stable or predictable. Spending resources on gold makes much more sense in this scenario because the opportunity cost is different. Sure, you could opt against buying gold and instead opt for another nation's currency. But gold certainly makes more sense in this scenario than the previous one; for all you know, the whole world is going to shit. Maybe you believe there's a significant risk of massive devaluation for _any_ given currency you might invest in. You know that won't happen with gold; its value might fall, but there's a limit to how far it can fall that doesn't apply to fiat currency.

I find such discussions far more useful and far more interesting than those about [holds nostrils shut] "well yeah the Fed is _technically_ printing a bunch of money and yes common sense may dictate this causes inflation but _actually_, goyim, we're just _changing the name of the asset_ so everything is fine and you shouldn't even attempt to understand you ignorant fuck."


----------



## Alrakkan (Sep 23, 2020)

malt ipecac said:


> I think opportunity cost is one of the most meaningful concepts that is also under-applied by most people. It's an invaluable tool for thinking -- there are tradeoffs for _every choice you'll ever make_ -- but it is often relegated to the realm of a few exam questions or "one definition among many in a list of concepts."


I completely agree.


malt ipecac said:


> To use an example from earlier posts in this thread: _Should I buy gold?_
> 
> The question you should ask is: _compared to what?_ If you spend your resources buying gold, you won't be able to use those resources on something else. So, with your personal values/goals ("preferences") in mind, what do you think would be the best ("highest expected utility") use of those resources that you would give up to buy gold?
> 
> ...


Makes sense.


malt ipecac said:


> I find such discussions far more useful and far more interesting than those about [holds nostrils shut] "well yeah the Fed is _technically_ printing a bunch of money and yes common sense may dictate this causes inflation but _actually_, goyim, we're just _changing the name of the asset_ so everything is fine and you shouldn't even attempt to understand you ignorant fuck."


Agreed.

Do you teach economics or what? You seem to have the beating heart of what economics is, not that I know, and the line of thinking you describe is quite clear and agreeable. What's your background on this?


----------



## crapstream (Sep 23, 2020)

Gold is currently trading at 1869$

Hold


----------



## malt ipecac (Sep 23, 2020)

Alrakkan said:


> Do you teach economics or what? You seem to have the beating heart of what economics is, not that I know, and the line of thinking you describe is quite clear and agreeable. What's your background on this?



Fuck no. That could be cool, but the opportunity cost of that career path is way too high and I'd get a bigger audience shitposting on kiwifarms than pissing out effete scientism that will live behind an academic journal's paywall.

I have no background on this.


----------



## usernames can change now! (Sep 23, 2020)

malt ipecac said:


> find such discussions far more useful and far more interesting than those about [holds nostrils shut] "well yeah the Fed is _technically_ printing a bunch of money and yes common sense may dictate this causes inflation but _actually_, goyim, we're just _changing the name of the asset_ so everything is fine and you shouldn't even attempt to understand you ignorant fuck.



Gold is fiat. It holds zero intrinsic value about it's industrial uses and boomers who also happen to sell gold on their websites aren't convincing anyone otherwise. Feel free to point out the hyperinflation you're claiming must be happening, because it isn't.


----------



## malt ipecac (Sep 23, 2020)

Kiwi FBI Liason said:


> Gold is fiat. It holds zero intrinsic value about it's industrial uses and boomers who also happen to sell gold on their websites aren't convincing anyone otherwise. Feel free to point out the hyperinflation you're claiming must be happening, because it isn't.


I'm not sure we are using the word "fiat" the same way. The advantage of gold as a hedge against inflation has nothing to do with intrinsic value. It's because a government can't simply print as much gold as it likes.

If you think I made some claim about "hyperinflation currently happening" or even that I mentioned hyperinflation for some reason other than illustrating a point about how different scenarios beget different calculations of opportunity cost, you must read the New York Times. With that said, you might be interested in reading about one of the following instances of modern hyperinflation:



			https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyperinflation_in_Venezuela
		









						Hyperinflation in Zimbabwe - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Alrakkan (Sep 23, 2020)

malt ipecac said:


> Fuck no. That could be cool, but the opportunity cost of that career path is way too high and I'd get a bigger audience shitposting on kiwifarms than pissing out effete scientism that will live behind an academic journal's paywall.
> 
> I have no background on this.


Well, you're certainly confident.


malt ipecac said:


> I'm not sure we are using the word "fiat" the same way. The advantage of gold as a hedge against inflation has nothing to do with intrinsic value. It's because a government can't simply print as much gold as it likes.
> 
> If you think I made some claim about "hyperinflation currently happening" or even that I mentioned hyperinflation for some reason other than illustrating a point about how different scenarios beget different calculations of opportunity cost, you must read the New York Times. With that said, you might be interested in reading about one of the following instances of modern hyperinflation:
> 
> ...


I believe there is wisdom in axiomising the value of Gold and declaring all worldly value as merely derivative thereof. Do you agree?


----------



## malt ipecac (Sep 23, 2020)

Alrakkan said:


> I believe there is wisdom in axiomising the value of Gold and declaring all worldly value as merely derivative thereof. Do you agree?


I'm not sure I understand what you're trying to express, so if I'm not answering your question you may want to rephrase it. I would say that "gold is valuable" is axiomatic and there's wisdom in accepting that. But generally speaking, we derive value from the things we obtain with currency, not from the currency itself (unless you're a miser).

Really, all that's necessary for some commodity to function as a currency is for it to be scarce and for people to widely agree that it's valuable. The "wide agreement" part is key because that's what enables the commodity to function as a common denominator with which goods can be traded. That agreement creates liquidity, and liquidity enables otherwise-impossible trades to take place (q.v. transaction costs).

You might witness someone arguing something along the lines of "today's US dollars aren't actually worth anything because they're just paper and aren't backed by gold." To which you might reply, "Well, if that's what you believe, I'll happily take yours, because everyone else seems willing to trade me stuff for them".

A currency may have some "intrinsic" value (by "intrinsic", we mean value in some use other than as a currency. For example, you can roll up a dollar bill to ingest drugs or use gold in producing certain electronics) in addition to the "because everybody thinks it's valuable" value. Gold certainly has at least some of that, but it's been valued since long before anyone knew of, say, its applications in motherboard manufacturing.

Now, is all worldly value derived from gold? Regardless of what you're getting at, my answer is "no". If all the world's gold disappeared overnight (or, if everyone alive today made a pact to stop valuing gold), value would still exist. For that matter, if all the world's currencies disappeared or lost their value, value would still exist. Trade would be more difficult because you could only barter, but you'd still value food and somehow attempt to procure it.

Imagine a world where gold never existed. Bartering is a pain (q.v. transaction costs) in any timeline, so people would still want some way to create liquidity. They'd surely settle on _something;_ which _something_ they land on is unimportant compared to the function it serves.


----------



## Alrakkan (Sep 23, 2020)

malt ipecac said:


> I'm not sure I understand what you're trying to express, so if I'm not answering your question you may want to rephrase it. I would say that "gold is valuable" is axiomatic and there's wisdom in accepting that. Generally speaking, we derive value from the things we obtain with currency, not from the currency itself (unless you're a miser).
> 
> Really, all that's necessary for some commodity to function as a currency is for it to be scarce and for people to widely agree that it's valuable. The "wide agreement" part is key because that's what enables the commodity to function a common denominator with which goods can be traded. That agreement creates liquidity, and liquidity enables otherwise-impossible trades to take place (q.v. transaction costs).
> 
> ...


I think you've answered my question. Thank you!


----------



## crapstream (Sep 23, 2020)

why gold is going down?


----------



## Chongqing (Sep 23, 2020)

I bet Zoom is going down.


----------



## crapstream (Oct 2, 2020)

Trump has the chink virus!


----------



## Archie_Kimkicker (Nov 26, 2020)

Long T holder here.  AT&T is pretty much a lolcow corporation at this point.  The phone company that doesn't know that it's a phone company.


----------



## Chaos Theorist (Nov 26, 2020)

Archie_Kimkicker said:


> Long T holder here.  AT&T is pretty much a lolcow corporation at this point.  The phone company that doesn't know that it's a phone company.


Isnt AT&T basically just destroying DC Comics in the need to save money lmao


----------



## Archie_Kimkicker (Nov 26, 2020)

Chaos Theorist said:


> Isnt AT&T basically just destroying DC Comics in the need to save money lmao


Considering the layers of separation between senior management and the subsidiary that owns DC, I doubt there is any serious strategy, which is the same tale across all their acquisitions.


----------

